# 2002 Altima Keyless Entry.



## iSHoN (Oct 2, 2005)

Can keyless entry be configured to automatically lock my doors after i get out. i was just so used to my ex car having a viper alarm which would lock my doors 30 seconds i left my car.


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

iSHoN said:


> Can keyless entry be configured to automatically lock my doors after i get out. i was just so used to my ex car having a viper alarm which would lock my doors 30 seconds i left my car.


I doubt the factory keyless can be configured to lock the doors automatically. Only option you can set is the horn to honk/or not honk when the doors are locked with the keyfob.


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Setting the keyfob*



2K5AltimaSE said:


> *I doubt the factory keyless can be configured to lock the doors automatically. Only option you can set is the horn to honk/or not honk when the doors are locked with the keyfob.*



I would appreciate it if you would let the forum know how to turn the honk feature on/off when using keyfob to lock the doors. Thanks


----------



## iSHoN (Oct 2, 2005)

amerx said:


> I would appreciate it if you would let the forum know how to turn the honk feature on/off when using keyfob to lock the doors. Thanks



try holding the lock and unlock button for 3 seconds till your lights flash or car honks. i set mine on silent but i think i'll be going back to the honk to make sure it locks.


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah... the instructions for the on/off horn feature should be on the back of the remote control.


----------

